
Meet Valkyrie, a Super Sleek Aircraft Taking on the Private Plane Industry - yurisagalov
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/12/meet-valkyrie-a-super-sleek-aircraft-taking-on-the-private-plane-industry/
======
mpweiher
Looks neat. Also interesting is the Pipistrel Panthera[1], which will do 200
knots with a 260hp engine or 180 knots with a 210 hp engine, and also be
available with hybrid and pure electric drives. For comparison, a Cirrus SR 22
needs a 310hp engine to get to 180 knots.

(Not associated, just a fan)

[1] [http://www.panthera-aircraft.com/technical-data](http://www.panthera-
aircraft.com/technical-data)

